# Work station materials



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

hey Guys. what's the most water resistant plywood or sheet good out there?
Or does the cost out way the regular bc seal it, wax it, or some kind of thompson type product.

I'll be making a portable puke bench for shop and would like to be weather resistant as possible. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Waterproof? How about 3/4" marine plywood topped with 1/2" pvc? Extend the size of the pvc 1/2" on all 4 sides and attach more 1/2" pvc to the plywood edge....glue and screw the edges to the top and the plywood.

Not sure what a puke bench is.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Mdo


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

What the hell is a puke bench?

For exterior sheets the cheapest is probably going to be PT ply painted, then exterior mdf painted, then just pvc sheet stock.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

go first cabin and use 2-4-1 wrapped in stainless steel....:thumbsup:


what is a puke bench????


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I bet it is auto-correct for the Paulk workbench.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

And Thompson products suck.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> I bet it is auto-correct for the Paulk workbench.



we can only hope.....


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ah, for a Paulk bench I'd use ply(for the weight) and then just pray it inside and out with a couple coats of marine varnish.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MDX - the stuff the sign makers use.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Any exterior glue ply, then use Marine paint on it. Fir plywood isn't so heavy.....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Robie said:


> Waterproof? How about 3/4" marine plywood topped with 1/2" pvc? Extend the size of the pvc 1/2" on all 4 sides and attach more 1/2" pvc to the plywood edge....glue and screw the edges to the top and the plywood.
> 
> Not sure what a puke bench is.


900 lbs later 
MDO would work fine and much lighter


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

3/4 sheet of azek 👍


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey 5star. How you doing....long time.

Puke bench would be Paulk bench. 

Thought of pvc but might FLEX when the sun bakes it. And might heavier then 1/2 " ply.

Anyone have experience with or thoughts on extira. They make doors end exterior cabinets out of it. Painted / sealed of course.


Dan. I know Thompsons sucks. Just used as example.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I just thought puke bench was a slang term for an outfeed table on a tablesaw. You know, the saw pukes out wood.

Maybe? I realize not, now, but it could have been.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

builditguy said:


> I just thought puke bench was a slang term for an outfeed table on a tablesaw. You know, the saw pukes out wood.
> 
> Maybe? I realize not, now, but it could have been.



I like that. I don't think it'll catch on but I like it.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been wanting to build a Paulk bench myself, and would like it to do well outside. Was thinking about giving Advantech subfloor a shot.

I think that unless you're willing to paint all the parts (I'm not) and you want to be able to carry it (I do) then you'll have to make an effort to cover the bench at the end of the day.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

covering would no problem. i was planning on have plastic precut and tucked under for the end of day. it would also fit the miter and table saw. 

advantec would fine on the green sides but the edges will crap out. 

5star mentioned pvc i'm kinda liking that considering it does come in 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4sheets. 

i would the bench in 1/2 for weight.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> MDX - the stuff the sign makers use.


http://nudo.com/l_sign_panels.php?item=product


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Quit being so fancy. Go buy some PT ply and break out that fancy sprayer.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Pt ply... Yuk. Where's the fun and style in that. Now my fancy sprayer in the other hand. .... Lets just say it's a dream.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My lumber yard sells 1/2" mdo which would be good stuff, but expensive.

AC plywood has glue in it that is rated for marine applications. I would think that unless you are constantly going to be soaking it or leaving it outside all the time that AC plywood would be all you need.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Just an occasional rain on. More concerned about being left out 2-5days at a time and the moisture. Oil primer would probably work best on any would would products. I gotta do the math. Mdo. Azak. Etc. Also weight. 

Spencer. Side note. I made. One of my customer's. A lil breakfast nook out if reclaimed. 3x10. So far I've planed, and 2part epoxy. What would good grit be to sand down. And what type of poly or other. Would finish it off with. Looking for a satin semi gloss finish. This might be a question for Leo.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The "white wood" mdx is cool stuff, never saw it before.

I think in the end any of the products with exterior glue will hold up fine with a good oil primer on the edges. I made some stuff out of MDO 1/2" I think my yard also has 5/8 its nice and smooth. And comes primed.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Just an occasional rain on. More concerned about being left out 2-5days at a time and the moisture.


I've made boats out of exterior rated AC fir plywood and finished with Interlux paint. It's light weight, and water isn't a problem.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Light is going to degrade any wood surface, even if it's PT. PT ply will also eventually crack and delaminate with repeated wetting / drying cycles.

If it's exposed wood, it really needs to have paint or solid stain to protect it from damaging sunlight.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

That thing not built yet?

Whatya waiting for a spot to open up at the Metro Art center?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Spencer. Side note. I made. One of my customer's. A lil breakfast nook out if reclaimed. 3x10. So far I've planed, and 2part epoxy. What would good grit be to sand down. And what type of poly or other. Would finish it off with. Looking for a satin semi gloss finish. This might be a question for Leo.


Better question for Leo and others. Start a different thread and I'm sure you'll get good responses.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I'll build dat chit over Xmas. I'm on rooftops 8days a week. I get decks coming outofmyass..... Going up and out.

18 more to go.


Holychit. My 50.00 temp lg ph actually allowes me to post picts. Tell he'll 38th galaxy 5 or 6. Broke 6 in the last 4months.. I like the ghetto ph


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

weight of pvc and plywood

http://www.usplastic.com/knowledgebase/article.aspx?contentkey=884


http://theplywood.com/weight


----------

